# Help baby pigeon with seeds stuck in his gullet



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

My baby pigeon that I rescued from under a bridge has about 1-2 round seeds that I was feeding him in his crop. Theve been their from yesterday, as well as my formula ( hamburger , egg and milk, ) . The food hasnt gone down. What to do? he acts hungry , but I dont want to over feed him. He is just getting his feathers, hes about 13 or 14 days old I looked at speed pigeons baby pics, thanks


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

The Pigeon Girl said:


> My baby pigeon that I rescued from under a bridge has about 1-2 round seeds that I was feeding him in his crop. Theve been their from yesterday, as well as my formula ( hamburger , egg and milk, ) . The food hasnt gone down. What to do? he acts hungry , but I dont want to over feed him. He is just getting his feathers, hes about 13 or 14 days old I looked at speed pigeons baby pics, thanks


Firstly, the formula should not contain milk,or hamburger 
If you are feeding a formula, it should be a baby bird formula, or if homemade,
either porridge or something like weetabix mixed with warm water (boiled, not from hot tap) or you can use a vegetable variety baby food.
Pigeons are not meat eaters and also do not digest dairy products well.
Secondly, 
DO NOT FEED AGAIN TILL THE CROP IS EMPTY.
Meantime, try giving him some warmed baby applesauce, or some water with a few drops of apple cider vinegar to try & help his crop move what is already in there.

♦


----------



## The Pigeon Girl (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

In addition to what Bob told you, with which I agree 100%, keep the baby warm because if it isn't warm, the baby won't be able to process the food. I understand you are in the desert and that it's hot there but baby birds, that aren't feathered, need supplemental heat. They need to be on a heating pad set no higher than low. There also should be room for them to move off the pad if they get too warm.


----------

